# Eee PC 1005 HA + SIM-Karte = Mobiles Internet?



## yoschka (15. Januar 2011)

Tag zusammen.
Ich hab jetzt seit knapp über nem Jahr meinen EeePC 1005 HA. Seit vier Wochen hab ich auch n iPhone 3G, natürlich mit Internet-Flat.
Weil  das Tethering mit dem Netbook nicht wirklich funktioniert, stellt sich  für mich jetzt die Frage, ob sich das mobile Internet auf dem Netbook  mit der SIM-Karte noch anders realisieren lässt.
Gibts da irgendwelche USB-Kartenlesen mit SIM-Karten Slot oder ähnliches?
Hat da jemand ne Idee?


yoschka


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2011)

Ja klar, es gibt sogenannte Surfsticks für USB - aber da brauchst Du vlt. ne andere SIMcard,  also nen eigenen vertrag - ich weiß nicht, ob Du da einfach die Sim vom iphone nehmen kannst. Da musst Du beim provider mal nachfragen, ob das mit Deinem vertrag geht.


----------

